# My collection is complete....



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

...or as complete as I'm going to make it!

Just added to my collection what I figure will be my last military rifle. It's the M1896 Springfield Krag saddle ring carbine shown below.

















Here is the final collection:









From left to right:
M1873 Springfield Trapdoor (the rifle Custer's troops would have used, .45-70 black powder cartridge)
M1896 Springfield Krag carbine (the rilfe used by Teddy Rooseveldt's "Rough Riders" in the Spanish American War, .30-40Krag)
M1903 Springfield rifle (used in WWI and WWII, .30-06)
M1917 Enfield rifle (mine is made by Eddystone, .30-06)
M1 Garand (used in WWII and Korea, this one is made by Springfield, .30-06)
M1 Garand (used in WWII and Korea, this one is made by Winchester, .30-06)
M1 carbine (used in WWII, Korea and Vietnam, this one is made by Rock-Ola, .30carbine)
M14 rifle (mine is a civilian Springfield M1A, used in early Vietnam and Special Op forces in the Gulf wars, 7.62 NATO or .308)
M16 rifle (mine is a civilian Colt AR-15 rifle, 5.56x45 or .223)
M4 carbine (mine is a civilian Colt AR-15 carbine, 5.56 NATO or .223)

I realize that there are many less known rifles...that I don't have....and several versions of the rifles that I do have. For instance, there is something like five different models of the Springfield Trapdoor. Then, there's the Springfield Krag rifle, paratrooper's M1 carbine, the 1903A3, etc. I'm satisfied with just a single representative fof each of the major battle rifles. If there is anything I might consider adding, it would be the M1A1 Thompson submachine gun (of course that would also be a semi-auto civilian model).


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Nice looking collection. Congratulations on the completion of it (until the decision is made to increase it :cute

Does this balance the house hold with the spinning wheel on the other side of the scales?


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Other than military, how many different gun collections do you have?

Is there also a collection of military handguns?

And then is there a collection of guns for turkey huntung?
And a collection for deer hunting?
And a collection for personal protection?

Yes, perhaps the collection of "military rifles" is complete but until they are in a coffin, I doubt a gun collector has ever purchased his last gun.

BTW----the big DS says he just got his first Garand last Wed.


----------



## Tarheel (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice collection!


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Very nice collection.


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

Very nice!!!

I'm surprised you don't have a Mauser Model 98.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Beautiful collection! My hubby would be drooling!


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

nice!! my DD just got her certs to purchase and use firearms here in Canada, she was looking for some ideas on what to purchase first!! have to point her at this thread!


i don't see a grease gun there cabin! or an M2!


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice, very nice... Nice choices you have made.


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

Cabin Fever,

Beautiful display of history.

Do you have a firearm forum you enjoy? You should. I like frugal's.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Nice collection CF.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Nice little harem you have there...

Are all of them shooters? Always wanted an old 45-70 in black powder.


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

You've only got one rifle in 7.62x51mm. Perhaps you could consider throwing in an Ishapore 7.62 SMLE as well. Provided you stick to bog-standard 7.62 military pressures or mild .308 loads, not high-velocity .308, (and you'll have that in the ammo for the M14/M1A) it'll be fine.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

tallpines said:


> Other than military, how many different gun collections do you have?
> 
> Is there also a collection of military handguns?
> 
> ...


Oh there are quite a few hunting rifles, birding shotguns, home invasions shotguns, and concealed carry firearms around our 'stead....but there is no "theme" to these collections. The closet collection we have involving a "theme" is that all of our handguns...which include 1911s and revolvers....are all chambered for the .45acp cartridge.

Tell your son to make sure he uses the correct ammo for his Garand. He shouldn't use regular .30-06 hunting loads.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Win07_351 said:


> Very nice!!!
> 
> I'm surprised you don't have a Mauser Model 98.


A Mauser 98 is a nice rifle, but my military collection is US firearms only.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

ford major said:


> ....i don't see a grease gun there cabin! or an M2!


Don't I wish! Both the grease gun (M3) and M2 carbine are fully automatic firearms....and I don't have a license to own such. Even if I did have a Federal Class 3 license, I couldn't afford either gun....which sell in the $10K to $20K range.

My M1 carbine looks identical to the M2 with the exception of the select-fire switch. I can live with that.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

wogglebug said:


> You've only got one rifle in 7.62x51mm. Perhaps you could consider throwing in an Ishapore 7.62 SMLE as well. Provided you stick to bog-standard 7.62 military pressures or mild .308 loads, not high-velocity .308, (and you'll have that in the ammo for the M14/M1A) it'll be fine.


I'm sticking with US Military arms. Wife says that I have to limit myself some way.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

texican said:


> Nice little harem you have there...
> 
> Are all of them shooters? Always wanted an old 45-70 in black powder.


I've shot them all except the Trapdoor and the new (to me) 1896 Krag. I'm sure those two are shooters....the firing mechanisms function perfectly. I will get around to shooting the Krag as soon as I find some ammo. Not sure if I'll ever fire the Trapdoor....but I'll make you an offer. If you come visit us, I will find some ammo for it and we WILL shoot it....deal?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

logbuilder said:


> Cabin Fever,
> 
> Beautiful display of history.
> 
> Do you have a firearm forum you enjoy? You should. I like frugal's.


I've visited the Frugal forum a time or two. I really don't have a lot of time to hang out at many more forums than just the HT forums....especially with dial-up internet at home.

I guess the Civilian Marksmanship Program forums is where I've spent most of my non-HT time.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Now I know why WIHH said she could add to the fiber projects!!!!!!!!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Cabin Fever said:


> I'm sticking with US Military arms. Wife says that I have to limit myself some way.


...and it is now in writing that your collection is complete. LOL


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Very cool spread. Almost could be a historical exhibit somewhere.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Cabin Fever said:


> I've shot them all except the Trapdoor and the new (to me) 1896 Krag. I'm sure those two are shooters....the firing mechanisms function perfectly. I will get around to shooting the Krag as soon as I find some ammo. Not sure if I'll ever fire the Trapdoor....but I'll make you an offer. If you come visit us, I will find some ammo for it and we WILL shoot it....deal?


Deal...
Might have to load up some 45-70 with traditional black powder loads...


----------



## freeholdfarms (Aug 10, 2007)

I got a 30/40 when I was 11yo, from my grandfathers collection. Out to the sand pit to shoot my first real rifle, only .22 bolt before this. Standing shooting across the pit. Holding it like I would the .22. Literally knocked me on my butt. Get up, hold it tighter and lean in a little. Get up and wipe off my butt again. Pull it in against shoulder as hard as I can, leaning as far forward as I can. When I got up this time, handed it back to my Dad, said "I don't like this!". Still flinch when I shoot that rifle! LOL. enjoy it.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

Cabin Fever said:


> Don't I wish! Both the grease gun (M3) and M2 carbine are fully automatic firearms....and I don't have a license to own such. Even if I did have a Federal Class 3 license, I couldn't afford either gun....which sell in the $10K to $20K range.
> 
> My M1 carbine looks identical to the M2 with the exception of the select-fire switch. I can live with that.


i have handled the M2 and M3 in the past :buds:!! an uncle had them and all the proper certs, when he passed they had too be dispersed!:flame: still, yours is a very nice collection!:rock:


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

CF, very nice......it's good to be you, Congrats.


P.S. Ain't buying the "Complete" part, either.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Now CF needs to find something new to collect.
A Smith and Wesson collection could take quite a while.............:thumb:


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

Beautiful collection.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I've heard that before. :hrm:
> 
> and for the record, I am the worst enabler - I literally had to nag Cabin Fever into biting the bullet and buying that Krag. sheesh.
> 
> ...


One more reason why Cabin Fever is a lucky man.


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

Hey, for the record the SMLE has been issued to and used in combat by USA units, even if not made in the USA. Units of the American Expeditionary Force attached to British and Canadian units during WW1.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

pretty cool cabin fever. I fond a mosen negant on sale last year. I also have an ar-15


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

No BAR? http://www.ohioordnanceworks.com/Firearms/OOWExclusiveFirearms/1918A3_SLR.rif

Nice collection at any rate Cabin.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Cabin Fever said:


> Tell your son to make sure he uses the correct ammo for his Garand. He shouldn't use regular .30-06 hunting loads.


Question from the son:

"Why not? I know some rounds won't cycle the action but I thought that can be taken care of with an adjustabe gas plug?"


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Murray in ME said:


> One more reason why Cabin Fever is a lucky man.


My thought exactly!

Nice gaggle of rifles CF. 

Not a dog in the bunch!


Tim


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

tallpines said:


> Question from the son:
> 
> "Why not? I know some rounds won't cycle the action but I thought that can be taken care of with an adjustabe gas plug?"


Your son is correct. Since most Garands are not equipped with an aftermarket adjustable gas system, I didn't want him to use hunting ammo in his Garand. Hunting ammo is too hot and its use can result in a bent operating rod. Standard M1 Garands shoot only M2 Ball ammunition or equivalent.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Ross said:


> No BAR? http://www.ohioordnanceworks.com/Firearms/OOWExclusiveFirearms/1918A3_SLR.rif
> 
> Nice collection at any rate Cabin.


Oh-oh...perhaps I spoke too soon.  I had no idea a semi-auto BAR was available.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> :doh:


Might as well get used to it, guns is more addictive than tater chips.:cowboy:


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> :doh:


Heh, heh, heh,.......... A mans work in never done,........... He who has the most (plug in what you want), wins,.......... Never keep all your (plug in what you want) in the same place, so nobody really know how many you really have.................


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

I still think you need a Thompson (semi-auto version) in there. After all, you already stock .45acp. Isn't that a good enough excuse?


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

> Oh-oh...perhaps I spoke too soon.  I had no idea a semi-auto BAR was available.


 Glad to help! There were converted semi auto belt fed Browning 30 cal M2's sold here in Canada a few years ago. If they sold here they'd have sold south of the border. I missed a legal semi auto Vickers 303 "machine gun" then too. $3000 was a bit much for me trying to buidl up a farm. This place might interest you too.
http://www.collectorssource.com/index.html


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

now you need to start collecting black powder US military rifles and muskets. muzzle loaders and drawn cartridge versions.

dean


----------

